

Business vertical forums [spreadsheet] - olalonde
http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Ara_YbXDNXjrdEUwY3RNaEllZmdOSHBZcnR4R0IwNnc&hl=en

======
olalonde
I created this spreadsheet so anyone could contribute to the original list
(<http://www.querycell.com/Business_Forum_Discussion.html>) posted on HN
yesterday. Feel free to manage the list and keep it clean as this is my first
time with Google Docs!

